# HH: Echoes of Ruin (CD-audios)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

_As war continues to ravage the galaxy, the new Age of Darkness sees whole systems simply lost and countless battles forgotten. Surely, there can be no hope for peace, forgiveness or respite in such times, and all that will be left are the dying warp-echoes of supreme galactic ruin...

This two-disc anthology features seven short Horus Heresy audio dramas – ‘Veritas Ferrum’ by David Annandale, ‘Warmaster’ by John French, ‘Strike and Fade’ by Guy Haley, ‘Lucius, the Eternal Blade’ by Graham McNeill, ‘The Eightfold Path’ by Anthony Reynolds and ‘Guardian of Order’ by Gav Thorpe. Plus Chris Wraight’s brand new audio drama ‘Wolf’s Claw’._

I would have wanted Chris audio standing on its own as I already have the others, so I think its a pissy move from BL. I'll get it later when it's a stand alone. I love the art-cover however (as I saw was revelaed on the HH-weekender some week ago or so).

*Edit*: Just saw this afterwards so skip my critizism. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/wolfs-claw-mp3.html


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

@the artwork: the Wolf looks too 'clean/pretty.' Too human as I said in another thread.

He looks like a king.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

According to BL, it's Bjorn.


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Yup its Bjorn. A print copy of this story Is included in the Wolves of Fenris anthology released early at Black Library, and wolfs claws is very much a small Character Piece about Bjorn himself, most specifically him getting his claw. Not much really happens in the story though but there is some solid dialogue and some great insight into Bjorn himself as a character. It was a nice read even if it was fairly inconsequential, looking forward to hearing it voice acted. Real major gripe is that the Alpha Legions involvement was only to be someone for Bjorn to test his new claw on, it could really have been any legion and still have worked so AL fans don't get excited.


----------

